# Goodbye Mellow



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Today after his water change Mellow died. I have no clue way he had just stared tail biting. I'm really upset beacause his was always sooo happy to see me and now he's gone. I think him may have died beacause I took him out of his cup 4min early, Could that really kill him?? I added aquasafe and even mixed warm and cold water so the water wouldn't be to cold or hot. Was just his time??


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Mellow.  I can't help with what happened, all I can say is sorry. RIP Mellow.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Thats ok. Thanks alot Vaygirl!


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Im so sorry.... R.I.P mellow!!!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about Mellow. I'm sure it wasn't yoiur fault. These things just happen for no reason.


----------



## newfishmom (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't think it was anything you did either. Just one of those things. Sorry for your loss Jayy.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! I feel much better now.


----------

